# Due to start IVF but then natural BFP!!



## vicstar (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi ladies
Me and DH have been due to start IVF this month. For some unknown reason, I was slightly late with AF but that is not unusual, i decided to do a HPT and miraculously it was BFP!! Words cannot describe how it felt after 4 years. Did four more over the next 24 hours all getting stronger. Due to my history and surgery, i am high risk for ectopic and went for early scan where they couldn't find anything. Did hcg which showed definite pregnancy but low level. Day after this had gone down and have now sadly miscarried after only knowing for a week. Heartbroken  . The hospital believe it was a suspected ectopic due to other symptoms.
I am now worried that because i was able to conceive naturally, despite it being 4 years of ttc, that the hospital will now say that we can go it alone and don't need IVF. I am too scared to ring and let them know for fear that they will tell me to wait and see now what happens. 
Wondered if any other ladies here have had similar experience and if they have still been able to have IVF? I know we were very lucky to conceive but i doubt it will ever happen again naturally.


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Aw vicstar   I'm so sorry. Life is so cruel  

I know how it feels to get a bfp but have it snatched away, mine was the week before I was due to start my first ivf cycle and was completely out the blue. It was and still is a surreal experience and at the time I too worried about what would happen about starting ivf but the hospital were great and said because it was an ectopic ttc naturally and IUI were both too risky and ivf was the safest option because of tubal damage. Their policy stated that you would not be eligible for tx if you'd had a live birth therefor any losses wouldn't affect tx.
The best thing to do would be to ring and speak to the hospital to put your mind at rest


----------



## Moon-dust (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello- In 2009 i also found out i was pregnant just before about to start IVF treatment, but i sadly miscarried a few weeks later. They then said to me that i then would not be eligable for treatment for another 3 years- as we had managed it naturally. We were horrified at the thought- as i would then be in my late 30's & the chances of success would be rapidly decreased. Someone advised us to fight our case- so several letters & months later - they reveiwed our case & agreed we could start again within a few months. I think it really depends on the luck of where you live as to their rules.


----------



## vicstar (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you both for your replies.  It is such a surreal experience, i keep looking back on the last week and it doesn't feel like it happened to us. One minute we were on a high, but then so quickly it is snatched back. Keep asking why us?    I think i knew from the outset that it wasn't meant to be but couldn't bring myself to say it, just kept clinging on to the hope that maybe for once it could happen.
I am going to brave it tomorrow and ring the hospital. i just have to have my repeat hcg done in the morning but i can tell by the way i feel that that will now be almost gone. Fingers crossed that they will let us carry on    I am very high risk having had hydro and adhesions. THey are sure it was ectopic because of fluid in pelvic area and my hcg didn't drop it stayed the same for several days which is a good indication.
Good luck to you both   xx


----------



## vicstar (Sep 3, 2009)

PS Congratulations moondust, i have just read your signature x


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

really sorry for your loss. 

our clinic will only provide treatment if you havent been pregnant for a year. 

do you really have to tell the clinic. if its all set up to go ahead, id just carry on with it. wouldnt wana risk being told i had to wait. 

take care and good luck 

x x


----------

